# Best save i've ever seen..



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

I give this girl a lot of credit!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Woah! That was really cool


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow! Good for her lol


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

That trot pole at the begining really confused the horse, or the rider didn't approach it correctly to allow her horse to go over it for the set up on the verticle - but the horse did it correctly the 2nd time - maybe beacuse the rider wasn't interfearing? LOL - she was busy riding her horses neck.

She would of eaten dirt if the horse didn't lob her back up into her tack when going over the 2nd fence.

LOL.


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

What a good pony! Best save, I agree.


----------



## jacksmom (May 21, 2009)

what a horse xD


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Wow, that was great!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow! That was pretty cool xD


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

That was amazingly insane. Amazing, but at the same time, no one would ever want to do it. If I were that rider, I would pat the horse on the neck and whisper, "Thanks for saving my ***."


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, yeah he really did save her! She didnt approach that very well at all! Good Horse!


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Good job to the rider.


----------

